# Devils lake 7/31



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Wishing i had a boat now. Fishing was really slow yesterday. Only caught 10 eyes and the size just wasn't there. We caught about 18 between the three of us. Met Jeff W. out there which is pretty cool, but would have been cooler if we we catching the eyes like normal. Damn it was hot out, really hot out! A little wind would have helped. Did i just ask for wind? Leeches were the ticket, only a couple caught on crawlers. Still brought home some good eaters in the cooler, so all's well. Good Luck


----------

